# For sale: hand carders/alpaca



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I figure it will be ok to post this until everything is back to normal.

I have a set of carders. Brand new. Just like the Ashford carders but there is no name stamped on them. Medium carding fabric. I would like $40.00 for them. 
I also have two pounds of black alpaca. It is mostly clean. Length looks to be between 4"-5". I would sell this by the ounce or pound if you were interested. $3.00 per ounce or $40.00 per lb.
Shipping would depend on where you were and how you wanted it shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is fine and things are back to normal now


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

maybe i should have done this sooner and the board would have been back to normal sooner.:teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Naaaa, this is just fine.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

kandmcockrell said:


> I figure it will be ok to post this until everything is back to normal.
> 
> I have a set of carders. Brand new. Just like the Ashford carders but there is no name stamped on them. Medium carding fabric. I would like $40.00 for them.
> I also have two pounds of black alpaca. It is mostly clean. Length looks to be between 4"-5". I would sell this by the ounce or pound if you were interested. $3.00 per ounce or $40.00 per lb.
> ...


:hijacked:

Oh,kandmcockrell,

I saw your sig line.... I wish the shipping wasn't so high or I would order oysters from you.... I just love oysters on the half shell! I scarf them down til I get hives ( about 24 to 36 oysters does it to me), given the opportunity to have scrumptious fresh ones! :thumb: One time we vacationed along the Oregon Coast and we got a bushel full on ice and ate them all week. Oh they are such a treat! :happy2:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

IowaLez - We wish we could get the shipping lower but we have to do next day and have the cold packs and styro cooler and all that. Maybe it could be for a special ocation????:teehee: They are really good! Well worth it, the best around, honest!:blossom:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the carders?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

the carders have been spoken for via PM. If that person should change their mind i will let you know.

The alpaca is still available.


----------

